# Bachmann Overland Limited Greyhound



## En-TACT

Hello,

Like to share a project I've started... working on detailing/updating an out-dated 4-8-4 Bachmann's Overland "Greyhound" #806. This is the first time I'm doing this to an HO engine, and thought it be fun. So here goes with the plans are to:

- strip paint/decals
- remove all molded details
- install decoder in tender
- update drive train/motor
- create custom piping
- Scalecoat's UP color paints
- Microscale "UP Greyhound" decals

So far I've removed the paint, removed molded details, bought the latest drive/motor/decoder and created pipe fittings made of brass/plastic wiring. Installed decoder into tender. Ready to paint the bottom half of the engine black. I like to renumber this engine to #809. Pictures soon!


----------



## Locomotive

Your dam skippy pics soon!!!

Or you get the:ttiwwop:


----------



## En-TACT

Pics didn't turn out that great.. I'll retake later.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Appears to be foggy.....in your house......


----------



## union pacific 844

please post more on this i have 3 of newer Bachmann Overland Limited Greyhound locos the detail is  compared to real union pacific fefs class 4-8-4 i been thinking on buying 3 Bachmann santa fe 4-8-4 northern shells and repainting them and reletting you have cool project started


----------



## En-TACT

I am now painting the engine (you can see all the molded piping removed) and worked on the detail piping that will be applied after the boiler colors have been applied. Starting on the decoder and tender.


----------



## union pacific 844

what bachmann shell 4-8-4 the one that on the dcc santa fe 4-8-4 or the dc union pacific 4-8-4 ? and what are you using to paint it with?


----------



## En-TACT

Both are the same shell. Scalecoat II paints.


----------



## union pacific 844

ok here my bachmann dc union pacific 806 4-8-4s http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=5706 yours looks like the older union pacific 4-8-4 witch had more detail


----------



## En-TACT

I've seen those newer greyhound from Bachmann. They are using an old shell; it was the 4-8-4 S-1a or S-1b class, NYC Niagara. I have the the 4-8-4 Northern class, http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/bachmannhoscalelocomotives/id45.html 

Mind you, I stripped all the details from the boiler, filed many excessive seams and did many detail customizations.


----------



## union pacific 844

ok yeah i don't like the newer greyhound but when send in older loco to bachmann you get newer stuff back i have three of them i what put this http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=1595 shell on them and repaint them one to look like this http://www.steamlocomotive.com/northern/up806.jpg one to look like this http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_up813.jpg one to look like this http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/bachmannhoscalelocomotives/id45.html


----------



## En-TACT

Started painting..


----------



## union pacific 844

look awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## union pacific 844

what does it look like now ?


----------



## En-TACT

Train is coming along. Finished painting the boiler and tender with primary colors. Started to add some details. I'll ge back to it this weekend, and more pics..


----------



## union pacific 844

i like it think i will rebuild my 3 up greyhound bachmann 4-8-4


----------



## DonR

What paint did you use on your rods and drivers? A recent
Forum poster wanted to paint his and asked for suggestions.

Don


----------



## En-TACT

Testor gloss black. When done, I'm planning to spray the train clear coat gloss, apply decals and finish with clear coat flat.


----------



## En-TACT

Finished most of the piping/mechanisms on the left side. Started the right side now with details.


----------



## union pacific 844

looks awesome


----------



## En-TACT

More pics to show of the 4-8-4 UP Greyhound!


----------



## union pacific 844

:thumbsup: it's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## union pacific 844

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_up813.jpg


----------



## En-TACT

union pacific 844 said:


> i like it think i will rebuild my 3 up greyhound bachmann 4-8-4


Have you started?


----------



## union pacific 844

not yet still waiting for the stuff i order to come the in the mail so a do it


----------



## union pacific 844

how does it look now ?


----------



## En-TACT

Started the cab interior.. still more to do.


----------



## union pacific 844

:thumbsup:where are getting all the brass parts?


----------



## En-TACT

The valve-globes, canisters, and shift-rod are from Cal-Scale. The piping are some plastic and brass rods, and boxes are plastic too. The pressure gauges are made from what I found at a jewelry store.


----------



## union pacific 844

are you going to add number boards and add maker light to engine and tender and up shield under head light?


----------



## En-TACT

Yes.. I have all that to add onto it. I just got the marker lights last week and UP shields.


----------



## norgale

I would recommend that you put your decals on before the clear coat. They stick better to the paint then they will to the clear and the clear seals them against fingers. Great looking paint job En-Tact. Nice work. Pete


----------



## En-TACT

Thank you! Decals will be a last process. I'm handling the train too much around where I'm currently adding detail. I bought MicroScale Decals' "Union Pacific Two-Tone Greyhounds". This is what they recommend:
1. model have a glossy painted surface
2. apply decals
3. wait 8hrs to dry
4. final coat model flat or gloss finish


----------



## norgale

RIGHT! Apply to the glossy PAINT then spray with clear or flat clear.


----------



## En-TACT

marker lights...


----------



## union pacific 844

cool but there in the wrong spot look at this up 4-8-4 http://www.steamlocomotive.com/northern/up844-rf91.jpg


----------



## En-TACT

It's correct. The marker lights are on top for the FEF-1. Your image is a FEF-3, 4-8-4.


----------



## union pacific 844

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/northern/up814-shull.jpg


----------



## union pacific 844

http://s1323.photobucket.com/user/n...81882816892_1178050675_n_zpsebc8deaf.jpg.html union pacific fef-1 809


----------



## En-TACT

The FEF I have is identical to this..


----------



## union pacific 844

loos like a Baldwin built loco this are the 4-8-4s i know with the marker light on top http://abpr.railfan.net/abprphoto.cgi?//june99/06-21-99/sf37517w08.jpg this where built by Baldwin where union pacific fefs are ALCO built but there your locos not mine so built any way you like them to be


----------



## En-TACT

Added some detail to the front; piping and cabling (near cowcatcher).


----------



## En-TACT

*Yellow stripes*

Because of work, I've been off this project for awhile. Added yellow striping on one side. Probably get that done this weekend and start adding details to tender.


----------



## Shadowplayer

Coming along pretty cool! Nice work


----------



## norgale

Nice work En-tact. Nice and straight and that's hard to do.


----------



## En-TACT

Removed molded springs from tender's 3-axle trucks and added coiled springs for a bit more realism.


----------



## Mr. SP

*U.P. Greyhound*

If I'm thinking right that locomotive is a Santa Fe 4-8-4 with a Union Pacific Greyhound paint job
Bachmann plays kinda loose with the prototype


----------



## En-TACT

Creating a base for display case.


----------



## norgale

That should look very nice. Love the engine.


----------



## union pacific 844

hows it coming a long ????


----------



## En-TACT

Haven't done much lately on the Greyhound. There are a number of custom pieces that need to be sprayed, and I prefer to do that outside. Waiting for Spring. 

I took up another project, the Spectrum 44 ton switcher. This is the old one. I updated it with new drive and decoder. Planning on placing sound and a beacon on the roof. Building the interior with flooring, controls and seats. I'll make a new post for it with pics soon!


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

Looking to do the same with my 44 tonner....
There was an article in (IIRC....) the March '14 MR mag about adding sound to the 44.....but it looked a bit too involved for my present skill levels (arthritis and poor eyesight!!)...
Traintek.LLC does decoder installs....but after the price of the decoder and labor, it's about the cost of an entire new loco.....!! I MAY break down and have them do it, though....I really enjoy my 44 -- it runs like a champ -- but I miss having sound like my RS-3 and Alco 2-6-0 steamer.....
Keep us posted on your progress!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## En-TACT

What brand is your RS-3?


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

My RS-3 is a Bachmann....just got it about a week ago....
Really good deal from modeltrainstuff.com!
"DCC with Sound"....

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## greenwizard88

How did you go about remotoring it?was it one with a pancake motor?


----------



## En-TACT

I bought a new full assembly chassis/drive wheel w/motor and the DCC board for my Northern shell. I'm very pleased with Bachmann's new drive performance. Smooth and slow, and overall good weight to the chassis. As for the old chassis, it's now retired on my fleet. At the time of use, I added more weight for better pulling power. The DCC board was screwed on a block of wood and then I placed two screws from under the tender into the block. I'm left with soldering the DCC wires to a contact for the tender's wheels.

I checked out Bachmann's parts site recently, and it looks like they are sold out of the Northern chassis full assembly. It was the same issue I had when I wanted the new drive/chassis for my 44-tonner. I turned to eBay and found one.


----------



## union pacific 844

ok i see what you did but how did you the old shell to mount on the new chassis and how are you making the tender truck pick up power form the rail ?


----------



## En-TACT

I'm using screws to hold the shell in place. I'm still researching the best way to make the contact on the tender's wheels. I replaced the plastic wheels with metal ones, and may go with a thin copper strip glued or screwed on tender as a means of electrical contact.


----------



## Mr. SP

*Greyhound*

Here's a photo of the real Union Pacific 4-8-4 in Greyhound paint The Bachmann model is a Santa Fe loco in U.P. paint


----------



## En-TACT

That's #8444, class Northern FEF-3.. this replica I have is a FEF-1 class. I'm aware Bachmann uses the same shell between the UP Overland Greyhound and Santa Fe, which differs on some elements like the large dual-piping on the top boiler. I could have removed it, but I think it's cool. So, for the most part it's close enough for me! I'm modeling Greyhound #809 which was the first Northern to take on the Greyhound scheme, http://www.trainlife.com/articles/8...overland-service-cars-and-their-paint-schemes


----------



## union pacific 844

ok here a photo of 809 and 813 both fef-1 just to share


----------



## union pacific 844

hears fef-1 809 i found online


----------



## En-TACT

These are great photos!


----------



## norgale

I took a lot of pictures when I was a kid but never thought of taking some of the steam engines that went right through my back yard. Now I wish I had. Pete


----------



## norgale

union pacific 844 said:


> here's fef-1 809 i found online
> View attachment 43482


Great pictures.Those were exciting days back in the forties. Pete


----------



## union pacific 844

yeah they are im a big fan of steam locomotive if you info on steam i can help sometimes i wish lived in the steam era but if did i would of never seen this happen well i only seen it on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhgHrDbN4EU i will do his in this in ho someday


----------



## En-TACT

Finished the roof, with opened vents and hinges.


----------



## En-TACT

Working on more interior detailing; valves and dials (will be adding needle), seats, walls/windows, etc


----------



## union pacific 844

look awesome


----------



## En-TACT

Engine is numbered!


----------



## union pacific 844

looks awesome


----------



## DonR

Absolutely amazing.

Certainly is a work of art.

Don


----------



## En-TACT

Applied hi-gloss clear coat on the tender. Doing work on the decoder and wheel contacts for tender. Project is coming close to its end...


----------



## Rusty

Nice looking locomotive


----------



## union pacific 844

cool where did get the wheel power pick up kit at?


----------



## En-TACT

Applied a final semi-gloss coating. Added kadee cupler, wired headlight, created a numbered shield and bell. Left with the lens on marker lights and whistle... I found the contact-wipers from http://store.sbs4dcc.com/wheelandaxlewipers-2.aspx


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

En-TACT said:


> Applied a final semi-gloss coating. Added kadee cupler, wired headlight, created a numbered shield and bell. Left with the lens on marker lights and whistle... I found the contact-wipers from http://store.sbs4dcc.com/wheelandaxlewipers-2.aspx


Right down to the brass fittings on the air lines!!!!
Outstanding!!! :appl::thumbsup:

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## union pacific 844

i wish it was my loco


----------



## /6 matt

That is outstanding sir. Please take a few "final product" pictures when you are done.


----------



## En-TACT

Thank you for the compliments! UPDATES: Added builders plates, blue lenses for marker lights, several details to tender.


----------



## union pacific 844

can you build me one ?


----------



## En-TACT

lol ..if I was retired I would (I'm in my 30's)!


----------



## union pacific 844

im in my 20's


----------



## DonR

Good Grief

You can even count the rivets on that tender.

Amazing model work.

Don


----------



## union pacific 844

where did you get the builder plates ?


----------



## En-TACT

Took awhile to find them, eventually on eBay. They are brass not decals.


----------



## En-TACT

It's been a while since my last post, and I thought to share some pictures with slight progress. I completed the display and added pins where I will run a .006 mm wire for both the bell and whistle. Enjoy!


----------



## En-TACT

..a few more shots. And another project that is in the works on this shelf, a 1/700 Yamato. If interested, check it out: http://www.shipmodels.info/mws_forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=161768


----------



## En-TACT

Thought I'd share a final shot of this finished project - however, I'm looking into installing a SoundTraxx Tsunami 2 decoder.


----------



## MichaelE

Beautiful work and a very nice locomotive.


----------



## mopac

Nice job. She is a beauty.


----------



## blackz28

i love this because im starting on my own 4-8-4 bachmann restoration


----------



## En-TACT

blackz28 said:


> i love this because im starting on my own 4-8-4 bachmann restoration


Thanks! When people see it, they are surprised when I tell them this is a Bachmann - lol 

Can't wait to see your posted project!


----------



## blackz28

En-TACT said:


> Thanks! When people see it, they are surprised when I tell them this is a Bachmann - lol
> 
> Can't wait to see your posted project!


first i have to get a " modern" Bachmann drive & they are gone on Bachmann's parts page, nothing on EBAY 🤔🤔


----------

